# Rückkehr zum fischlosen Teich



## Elfriede (19. Okt. 2008)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

mit meinem Teich hier auf Paros erlebte ich heuer bereits den zehnten Sommer. 

Die ersten Jahre belebten unzählige Insekten und ihre Larven meinen Teich und es war eine besonders große Freude für mich, täglich die vielen, verschiedenen __ Libellen zu beobachten. Damit war es fast schlagartig vorbei, als mir ein Handwerker als Dankeschön für einen Auftrag 10 __ Schleierschwanz-Fischchen in meinen Teich kippte. Er hatte in Erfahrung gebracht, dass ich mich  in der Zoohandlung nach geeigneten Fischen für meinen Teich erkundigt hatte, was auch stimmte, weil ich mir von Fischen eine leichte Bewegung und Aufdüngung meines nährstoffarmen Wassers erhoffte.  Da ich aber mit Fischen nicht viel am Hut  und auch keine Ahnung davon  hatte, wollte ich meinen Teich doch lieber fischfrei halten und verwarf diese Idee gleich wieder. Ich muss aber zugeben, dass mir  anfangs das bunte Treiben der geschenkten Fische sehr gefiel und ich mich schnell an sie gewöhnte. 

Doch schon nach wenigen   Monaten hatten die hübschen Kerlchen den Teich leer gefressen und auch für  reichlich  Nachwuchs gesorgt. Die Libellen blieben nach und nach aus und kein __ Rückenschwimmer und kein __ Wasserläufer  war mehr zu sehen, eigentlich sah ich gar keine Tiere mehr im Teich, - außer Fischen. 

Diese Erfahrung wird sicher auch auf nördliche Teiche zutreffen, wenn auch mit dem erheblichen Unterschied, dass die Fische im Norden eine lange Winterpause einlegen, während  die Fische in meinem Teich ihre Aktivitäten auch in den Wintermonaten klimabedingt kaum einschränken. 

Fische in einem filterlosen Teich, wie dem meinen, sind aber hier wie dort  problematisch. Bei einem Wasservolumen von ca. 75m³, wie in meinem Teich, kann es vielleicht 3-4 Jahre auch ohne Filterung gehen, wenn die Fische nicht gefüttert werden und man den Bestand gut unter Kontrolle hat, was aber wiederum nur bei einigermaßen klarem Wasser möglich ist. 

Vier Jahre sind bei mir relativ problemlos vorüber gegangen, der Teich sah immer sauber aus, denn die steilen Teichmauern  aus Beton waren stets restlos abgeweidet. Bis heuer war mein Teich abwechselnd trüb und klar und die Fische waren offensichtlich gesund und munter. Ihre Zahl schätzte ich stets auf 15-20 oder vielleicht geringfügig mehr. Doch heuer klärte sich der Teich nicht mehr und ich verlor den Überblick. Auch machte ich mir Sorgen um die Fische, da sich der  pH-Wert des Wassers dauerhaft auf 9,0 bis 9,3 einpendelte und der Sauerstoffgehalt des warmen Wassers im Sommer ohnehin immer zu wünschen übrig lässt. Wieder einmal wünschte ich mir meinen fischlosen, naturnahen Teich der  ersten Jahre zurück.

Ich zögerte sehr lange, denn ich hatte mich so an die Fische gewöhnt, dass ich mir einen fischlosen Teich auch nicht mehr so recht vorstellen konnte und mochte. Entscheidend war dann ein Ereignis, das mir die Fehleinschätzung meines Fischbestandes drastisch aufzeigte. Bei einem Gewitterregen stürzten Hunderte von Flugameisen in den Teich und  meine 15-20 Fische (sicher nicht mehr)waren wie immer wenn es Ameisen „regnete“, sofort zur Stelle und es begann das große Fressen. Zufällig ging ich eine halbe Stunde später noch einmal an den Teich und war geschockt, denn plötzlich schwammen etwa hundert, mir völlig unbekannte Fische an der Wasseroberfläche, der größte Teil  etwa 7cm groß. Nach ihrer Fressorgie tauchten sie wieder ab und ich sah sie erst wieder beim Abfischen mit einer kleinen Reuse.

Die Abfischerei erforderte eine gute Vorbereitung, denn ich konnte ja nicht gut mit jedem gefangenen Fisch in die Stadt zur Zoohandlung fahren. Der Händler hatte mir schon vor Monaten versprochen, mir meine 20 Fische (oder geringfügig mehr) abzunehmen, jedoch nicht einzeln, sondern alle zusammen. Da ich inzwischen ja wusste, dass ich sehr viel mehr Fische im Teich hatte,  musste ich für eine Möglichkeit der Zwischenlagerung sorgen. Eine Regentonne kam dafür nicht in Frage, denn das Wasser  erwärmt sich darin  viel zu sehr in dem warmen Klima hier auf Paros. Außerdem wollte ich die Fische nicht stressen und sie so schonend wie nur möglich nach und nach aus dem Teich nehmen. Also räumte ich meinen letzten Pflanzenfilter (nur __ Schilf) aus, wobei ich ähnliche Erfahrungen machte wie Karsten, -schöne, weiße, gesunde  Wurzeln, so gut wie keinen Schlamm, kein übler Geruch,- nach einer Laufzeit von fast 5 Jahren. In dem  gereinigten Becken brauchte ich nur  den Rücklauf zum Teich verschließen und hatte das ideale Fisch-Sammelbecken mit Schmutzablauf, Frischwasserzuleitung und einer Seerose als Versteck für die Fische bis zu ihrer Entnahme. Ich musste keinen Fisch jagen, sondern nur von Zeit zu Zeit die Reuse mit unterschiedlich vielen  Fischen (1-max.7) in das Becken neben dem Teich  leeren und dann jeweils 20-25 Stück zu ihrem neuen Bestimmungsort bringen.

Gut zwei Monate hat diese Rückkehr zum fischlosen ¿ (Ironie) Teich gedauert, denn  ich hatte nicht die geschätzten 15-20 sondern sage und schreibe 212 Fische im Teich, wenn auch der überwiegende Teil davon nicht größer als 3-7 cm war. Höchstens 20 Fische hatten eine Länge von 12-15cm, es waren  jene Fische, die ich kannte, weil sie sich immer knapp unter der Oberfläche bzw. in meiner Nähe aufhielten, wenn ich täglich die gelben Seerosenblätter aus dem Teich entfernte.

Seit einer Woche blieb die Reuse nun leer. Ob sich nicht doch noch der eine oder andere Fisch im Wasser befindet lässt sich schwer abschätzen, deshalb werde ich sie noch bis zu meiner Abreise Mitte November im Teich belassen.

Meine Freude an der geglückten Aktion hält sich noch in Grenzen, auch wenn es inzwischen schon  die ersten  Rückenschwimmer im Teich gibt. Die "bunte Gesellschaft" der Fische fehlt mir einfach, besonders jetzt im Herbst, da  nur noch wenige Blüten etwas Farbe in den Teich bringen. Bis zum Frühling werden sich aber meine augenblicklichen Verlustgefühle sicher legen und ich werde mich hoffentlich über  viele freiwillig zugewanderte  Tiere freuen können.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede aus Paros


----------



## sister_in_act (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Rückkehr zum fischlosen Teich*

Hallo Elfriede

habe mit großem Interesse den Beitrag gelesen.
Das Tierleben an meinem Teich , abgesehen von den Fischen,ist jedoch ein ganz anderes als von dir vermutet für unsere Bereiche.
__ Libellen jeglicher Farbe und Größe,allerlei Sorten Wassergetier, __ Molche, __ Kröten, __ Frösche,-alles ist bei mir zu finden.
Ich muß dazusagen : Außer dem größeren Teich mit den Fischen habe ich noch eine  Art Biotop angelegt , das jedoch im Wasserkreislauf eingeschlossen ist und einen kleinen Bachlauf als Verbindung hat.
Allerdings schwimmen die Fische  von einem Teich zum anderen und die Frösche haben auch in beiden abgelaicht im Frühjahr.
Auch die Molche halten sich in  allen Bereichen auf.
Noch gestern habe ich eine __ blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer am Teich gesehen, die sich mit einem Artgenossen scheinbar bekämpfte.

Ich konnte weder am alten Teich noch an der Neuanlage feststellen, daß ich wegen des Fischbesatzes Mangel an anderem Getier habe.

Möglicherweise liegt es auch daran, daß ich in ländlicher Region lebe und auch Bäche  in der Nähe habe.

Gruß vom Hunsrück nach Paros

ulla


----------



## flohkrebs (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Rückkehr zum fischlosen Teich*

hallo!
Ja gut, auch ein fischloser Teich kann wunderschön sein!!!!
Kaulquappen, __ Libellen, Wasserpflanzen etc. .....
Aber trotzdem denke ich, dass es auch mit Fischen funktionieren kann.
In unserem Teich waren immer Fische drin (Vorbesitzer), aber trotzdem gibt es jede Menge Insekten und Kaulquappen!  
Und das obwohl wir Forellen haben!!! 

Wegen der "Massenvermehrung" deiner Fische - das wundert mich ein bisschen: habt ihr keine Wasserschlangen??  Sonst hätte es auch ein Raubfisch getan! oder *hihi* der __ Reiher/Kormoran.....
Bei uns wurden die Kaulquappen ziemlich reduziert, aber nicht nur von den Fischen - auch von den Libellenlarven und vor allem von den Ringelnattern, von denen wir einig "haben". Trotzdem sind im Sommer noch einige Krötlein oder Fröschlein herausgehüpft. 
Übrigens: wir haben auch einen kleinen Teil abgesperrt, damit die Forellen nicht alle Kaulquappen wegfressen können - dort hat es sich aber die größte __ Ringelnatter gemütlich gemacht...
Fressen und gefressen werden gehört einfach in die Natur - oder?

Weil meine Kinder (und ich auch   ) die Wasserinsekten so sehr lieben, haben wir für einen gut strukturierten Teich gesorgt - Verstecke schaffen!! (Lochziegel, Steinchen, Totholz, Schilfzone, Unterwasserpflanzen etc.).
Und am Rand dort, wo der Hang hochgeht, hat der Teich "keinen" Rand, sondern nur Erde - im Hochsommer zieht das ziemlich viel Wasser aus dem Teich, und tja: An Nährstoffen ("Algenfutter") kommt da auch so einiges rein - wobei Algen sind Futter für die Wasserinsekten!!! 
Wenn du nicht immer alles abkescherst, hast du schon eine Menge für diese Tierchen getan  ) Aber das Gute an diesem "Rand" ist, dass sich da viele Sumpfpflanzen von selber ansiedeln und auch Tiere verstecken können.
Wir haben halt das Glück, das unser Wasser aus dem Bach kommt - ich denke mal, da wird wahrscheinlich auch viel Leben mitgeliefert.
Und wir füttern die Fische hie und da - damit sie nicht alle Wasserinsekten wegfuttern ??
Wichtiger als ein fischloser Teich ist meiner Ansicht nach ein naturnah gestalteter!!

Ich wünsch dir jedenfalls gaaaaanz viel Leben in deinem "neuen" Teich!

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Elfriede (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Rückkehr zum fischlosen Teich*

Hallo Ulla, hallo flohkrebs,

ich bedanke mich für Euere Antworten. 

Hätte ich  meinen Schwimmteich nicht jahrelang als naturnahen Teich geführt wäre mir der Unterschied zwischen fischlos und mit Fischbesatz vielleicht gar nicht so sehr aufgefallen. __ Frösche, __ Kröten, __ Molche und Wasserschlangen gibt hier nicht, jedenfalls nicht in meinem  meinem Teich, was wohl damit zusammenhängt, dass es hier weder Flüsse, Tümpel noch sonstige natürliche Gewässer gibt und es in der Regel von April bis Oktober- November auch nicht regnet. In 10 Jahren erlebte ich in diesen Monaten lediglich 6 Gewitter, alle in den letzten 4 Jahren (Klimawandel?).

Ich bin  erstaunt, dass in Eueren Teichen so viele Insekten trotz Fischbesatz überleben, bei mir war das leider nicht so, allerdings wurden meine Fische auch nicht gefüttert. 

Übrigens Ulla, ich lebe hier auch in ländlicher, wenn auch in karger, trockener Umgebung.

Dass ich die große Fischvermehrung nicht bzw. erst so spät  bemerkte, mag mit den vielen Verstecken in meinem Teich zusammenhängen, mit dem relativ großen Volumen von 75 m³ und mit der Tiefe von 2,20m in einem großen Bereich, bei einer Sichttiefe von heuer nur mehr 50-60 cm.

Wie auch immer, der Teich ist jetzt fischlos und ich brauche mir nicht mehr ständig Sorgen um die zuTiere machen, wenn das Wasser zu warm wird, der pH zu hoch ansteigt und die Sauerstoffsättigung zu gering ist, noch dazu in einem Teich ohne Filterung.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede
_
EDIT by Annett - zum Wunschthema verschoben. _


----------



## goldfisch (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Rückkehr zum fischlosen Teich*

Hallo Elfriede,

die ca. 100 unbekannten 7 cm Fische waren das alles auch Goldfische ? 

Vieleicht hattest oder hast Du ja auch einheimische __ Kleinfische im Teich.

Gibt es auf Paros Killis oder was ähnliches ?

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Elfriede (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Rückkehr zum fischlosen Teich*

Hallo Jürgen,

meines Wissens gibt es hier auf Paros keine einheimischen Süsswasserfische, da es ja keine Tümpel,Teiche und wasserführenden Flüsse gibt. Die meisten kleinen Fische in meinem Teich hatten einen grauen Rücken, die Unterseite war gelblich-goldig und teilweise hatten sie auch Schleierflossen wie die Fische, die vor Jahren in den Teich kamen. Einige waren aber auch bunt gefärbt.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## goldfisch (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Rückkehr zum fischlosen Teich*

Hallo Elfriede,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Dann sind es wohl alles Nachkommen.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Bärbel (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Rückkehr zum fischlosen Teich*

Hallo Elfriede,
hast Du Deine Reuse mit Ködern bestückt? Wenn ja, mit welchem?
Viele Grüße
Bärbel


----------



## Elfriede (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Rückkehr zum fischlosen Teich*

Hallo Bärbel, 

ja, ich habe eine kleine Dose Fischfutter gekauft, das so ähnlich ausschaute wie Sesamkörnchen und streute jeweils eine Fingerspitze voll in die kleine Futtertasche der Reuse. Die Fische gingen nur auf das frisch eingestreute Futter, nach einer halben Stunde war die Chance einen Fisch zu fangen nur mehr sehr gering, selbst wenn noch Futter vorhanden war. Was man einstreut scheint den Fischen ziemlich egal zu sein, denn sie nahmen auch Brotbrösel als mir das Futter ausging. Allerdings wurden meine Fische vorher nie gefüttert.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## sister_in_act (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Rückkehr zum fischlosen Teich*

Hallo Elfriede

uppsala..
Ist mir irgendwie entgangen, daß du einen Schwimmteich in dieser Größenordnung hast 
Ich glaube dir gern, daß du froh bist ,die große Sorge um die Wasserwerte und Temperaturen wegen der Fische loszusein.
Man macht sich halt immer einen Kopf obs den Tieren gut geht, keine Krankheiten  oder sonstiges Ungemach eingetroffen ist usw.
Ich denke auch, daß es  bei den dortigen Verhältnissen arg schwierig ist und vor allem aufwendiger, als bei uns hier  in .de
Ich wünsche dir eine gute Zeit und  bin fast (aber nur fast)ein bissel neidisch wegen der Wärme, die hier grad im Fröstelbereich angekommen ist.
Man kann eben nicht alles haben 
Liebe Grüße
ulla


----------



## Annett (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Rückkehr zum fischlosen Teich*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich gratuliere zu diesem Erfolg.

Trotzdem möchte ich ganz leise vorwarnen..... ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass sich weitere (kleinere) Brut/Nachzucht noch im Teich befindet...
Wie groß waren denn die Löcher des Reusennetzes?

Zum Test könntest Du einige Flaschen mit ganz wenig Futter im Teich versenken und abwarten, ob Du damit etwas fängst/das Futter gefressen wird.

Ich hoffe sehr für Dich, dass Du wirklich alle erwischt hast. Wirklich sicher sein kann man sich aber unter diesen Umständen m.M.n. erst nach ca. 1 Jahr.


Trotzdem drücke ich natürlich ganz fest die Daumen und wünsche Dir für dieses Jahr noch ein paar schöne, letzte Tage auf Paros.


----------



## Elfriede (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Rückkehr zum fischlosen Teich*

Hallo Annett,

Deine Warnung, dass noch weitere Fischchen im Teich sein könnten, hat sich inzwischen schon bestätigt, zwei weitere Winzlinge sind bereits wieder in die Reuse geschwommen, die ich jetzt besonders genau und oft kontrollieren werde.
Die Schwimmöffnungen der Reuse sind mit 6 cm auch etwas groß für die kleinen Fischchen, wie ich denke. Deine Anregung mit den Flaschen finde ich sehr hilfreich, ich werde sie gerne ausprobieren. Bis wirklich kein Fisch mehr im Teich ist wird wohl dauern, aber vielleicht habe ich auch Glück und es ist kein Pärchen mehr drin, so meine Hoffnung.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Rückkehr zum fischlosen Teich*

Hallo Ulla,

stimmt, einen Teich mit Fischen  in Deutschland zu haben ist sicher einfacher als hier.

Vom Volumen her hätte mein Teich die vielen, kleinen Fische leicht ohne übermäßige Belastung des Wassers vertragen, aber die klimatischen Bedingungen hier sind weder für einen Teich noch für Fische optimal. Zum Glück hatte ich nicht auch noch mit Fischkrankheiten zu kämpfen. 

Dass man nicht alles haben kann ist leider wahr, aber dass ich um diese Jahreszeit sogar noch im Teich schwimmen kann entschädigt für viele Dinge, die hier nicht möglich sind. 

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Marlowe (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Rückkehr zum fischlosen Teich*

Liebe Elfriede!


Mal so am Rande: Dein Bericht ist klasse geschrieben und eine Wohltat.
Das Lesen ist eine Freude gewesen.

Herzlichst,


Marlowe


----------



## Elfriede (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Rückkehr zum fischlosen Teich*

Hallo Marlowe,

vielen Dank für Dein Kompliment, es war eine Wohltat für mich.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (27. März 2009)

*AW: Rückkehr zum fischlosen Teich*

Servus Elfriede

Upps, habe deinen Bericht erst eben entdeckt 

Wie immer, hervorragend geschrieben, wie wir es von deinen Jahresberichten gewohnt sind. Es ist immer eine Freude Dich zu lesen 

Zum Thema:
Weiß net wie ich`s schreiben soll 

Einerseits bin ich traurig mit Dir, weil es doch Herzschmerz für dich bedeutet, die Fische abzugeben.
Andererseits bin ich froh mit Dir, das du intuitiv deinem Gefühl nachgegangen bist, eben diese Fische aus deinem Teich zu verbannen.

Ich wünsche Dir von ganzen Herzen, wenn du bald wieder in Paros bist, das du keine Fischli`s mehr in deinem Teich entdeckst und sich wieder __ Wasserläufer und Co. im Teich tummeln


----------



## Elfriede (27. März 2009)

*AW: Rückkehr zum fischlosen Teich*

Danke  Helmut,

weiß net wie ich's schreiben soll gilt auch für mich. 

Ich bin zwar ganz sicher für den Teich und die Fische im Vorjahr die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben, dennoch werden mir bei der Rückkehr nach Paros die bunten Fische anfangs fehlen. Zugleich freue ich mich aber schon auf die hoffentlich  wieder zahlreichen kleinen Zuwanderer, die vor dem Fischbesatz meinen Teich bevölkerten.

Noch vor meiner Abreise von Paros im November 2008 habe ich nach einem guten Platz für eventuelle Nachzügler aus meinem Teich gesucht und ihn auch gefunden, denn ich muss wohl damit rechnen, dass noch einige Fische im Teich verblieben sind. Annett hat mich vorgewarnt und auch anderweitig habe ich gelesen, dass es nicht einfach ist, einen Teich endgültig von Fischen zu befreien.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------

